# Nagios on Gentoo

## aes_sedai

 :Sad:  nagios works on gentoo but the external commands are giving me a hard time . When I try to submit ..it says " TCP connection error'. Apache is running with SSL and mod-php4 ....some one please HELP!!!...

----------

## kres

aes-

I've been using netsaint/nagios for years now. It runs great on gentoo, but let me give you a little advice....

DON'T USE THE EBUILD.

IMOH - It uses a lot of non-default locations and settings that made troubleshooting it a nightmare for me. Try compliling/installing it yourself, it's really easy and the documentation is good.

That said,  I need more info about your set up:

1) What remote monitoring plugin are you using?

2) What command, specificlly are you trying to execute?

3) Did you read through this section of the docs: 

http://nagios.sourceforge.net/docs/1_0/extcommands.html

http://nagios.sourceforge.net/docs/1_0/configcgi.html

    These docs have great info in them is you are trying to get external commands working correctly, but they read like mud.   Read'em a couple of times to get a better sense of what is required.

----------

## aes_sedai

Hi kres,

There are no remote plugins that are being used . Since this is a production system , I cant take it down .. it was shifted as it is from Redhat . 

The problem is with the external commands like " log comments" - the one's that you get in the web interface when you login to the Nagios on the web. When I try to insert the comment , it gives the TCP error . On the redhat it was working like a dream till I had to remove it.

----------

